# Mold on drying green turned bowl?



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Do green turned bowls ever get moldy while sitting in a paper bag drying? I have a 6" cherry bowl that I turned green then put it in a paper bag. After only a few days it looks like some mold may be on the sides. If this is normal is there anything to prevent it?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know if this is normal or not never had that problem. I use a wood sealer on the end grain and put in a paper bag with some of the turning chips and cut a vent hole in the top of the bag, date the bag and place in a cool dry and dark place for about 6 months.
The wood is wet so ther probably is some mold.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

They can mold in the paper bag. Usually I put rough turned bowls in bags if needed because I will turn away any mold later. I've heard of people putting dilluted bleach on the wood before putting it in the bag but I have not tried that. 
You might try opening the bag every day for a few minutes to let some of the moisture out. 

Mostly now I just coat the endgrain areas of the bowl and on cherry which I've had problems with, I coat the lip and foot. That's on rough turned pieces. 
On green bowls that I turn to completion they are thin enough that I dont worry about cracks. I just put them up somewhere where there isn't much wind movement, like the corner of my shop and let them dry.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I have seen green tint/streak on cherry where sap & heart wood meet. Took it, as a bonus never thought it mold. Found out about chemical staining, which can be part of drying process.

Yes, mold will grow on wood while in paper or plastic bags. Putting shavings in the bag can accelerate mold growth. Normally mold will stop growing on wood when MC gets below 20-22 percent. 

How to stop mold and staining of wood has no easy answer. Mold & staining caused by different fungi degrade value of wood, but does not always affect strength. Wood staining can exist in diseased or storm damage trees. Wood staining can start soon after trees felled and left laying on the ground. Mold & staining fungi not visible to naked eye can grow anytime during handling process if environmental conditions right. Sometimes turned away, sometimes not, there are chemicals added to lumber to prevent growth. I have posted pictures of turned projects staining not removed. 

Some parts of the country more prone to growth of stain & mold. Some wood species more prone than others do for mold & staining.

Only way, know how to stop fungi growth conditions is take blanks out of bags and speed up drying process. Do not always add shavings.


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I have been turning the bowls thin right away so I'll take John's advice and just put them in a corner to dry.


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

*Moldy bowl update*...I decided to sand and finish the cherry bowl yesturday since it was turned thin and was pretty dry just after a week. After looking closely at some of the spots that I thought were mold, it turns out that some of these were mineral stains that went all the way through the bowl sides. Some of the spots were mold but those sanded off right away.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Where's the pics?


----------

